

Where In The World Is Innovation? - mjtokelly
http://gigaom.com/2009/03/02/where-in-the-world-is-innovation/

======
swombat
The measure of innovation is patent registrations? I'm not convinced by this
measure. Sure, it allows them to draw a nice graph, but if the underlying data
is trash, the graph is less than useful.

~~~
jwilliams
That's the scale for the chart - The article (that it links to) claims: "
_analyzed over 700 variables, including those driving innovation (business
environment, government and regulation, human capital, infrastructure, and
local demand) along with proxies for innovation output (for example, economic
value added, journal publications, patent applications) to identify trends
among the success stories_ "

------
rgrieselhuber
Nice to see Tokyo floating big. There is a lot of great stuff going on here,
even more than is commonly noticed by the press.

------
timcederman
Nice to see Brisbane, Australia on there, although the whole reason I left is
because it certainly didn't seem like a "hot spring". That said, universities
there were certainly doing some great research (very cutting edge all things
considered), and getting a lot patents, etc.

~~~
jwilliams
Where are you now?

I know the McKinsey is a subscription - but does anyone know if the complete
data set available? In particular, I'd like to know how other Australian
cities were positioned (I'm in Melbourne).

~~~
timcederman
I'm in Mountain View, California now.

------
djahng
I think the author is missing the point. You can find people anywhere in the
world to fund a website that "shows cat videos" as long as you don't approach
investors with that thesis. And really, it's ok to fail anywhere, not just
Silicon Valley. It's what you learn from it that counts. Sure, it's probably
not ok to fail because you became a heroin addict (even in Silicon Vallye).
But if you're a computer scientist in Utah that tried to come up with, for
example, new encryption methods for banking software security but failed to
get funding, does that make the technology itself irrelevant because your
business failed?

------
noaharc
Hot springs, dynamic oceans, silent lakes, and shrinking pools??

Sometimes consulting doesn't seem like such a bad career, then reality smacks
me in the face.

~~~
chiffonade
Why not use colorful language?

It's not like the Flickr, Twitter, Rumblr, Tumblr, Dumbler, Fumblr thing we
have going on in the web 2.0 world is any better.

------
anthonyrubin
Original source:

[http://whatmatters.mckinseydigital.com/innovation/building-a...](http://whatmatters.mckinseydigital.com/innovation/building-
an-innovation-nation)

------
pchristensen
Interesting that Chicago had the 3rd highest diversity (after SV, Tokyo)

------
rs
sigh... and london did not fare well :( There are a number of "things" going
on here, and all I can imagine is the scale of SV :)

~~~
chiffonade
Eh, I wouldn't romanticize it too much. Silicon Valley is just a bunch of
strip malls, suburban homes and office parks.

